# Found the windshield washer fluid used by BMW



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I remember this has been asked from time to time on the boards 

It's a german product called 'PINGO'










Homepage :

http://www.pingo.de/


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Do you know what's in the fluid to make it smell so odd?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ackster said:


> *Do you know what's in the fluid to make it smell so odd? *


Beer ? :dunno: 

really, no idea. But found it this morning at the german board from a guy who works at BMW


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

So this would be the clear stuff, no?

Can they ship it to US?

Can you put 6 bottles in your suitcase:lmao:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Beer ? :dunno:  *


If it was beer, my friends would be sticking their heads out the window to lick the windshield.

Thanks for the info. :thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ackster said:


> *If it was beer, my friends would be sticking their heads out the window to lick the windshield.
> *


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

*PINGO???!?!!?!?!?*

Means "penis" in some Latin American countries. I wonder how they came up with that? Maybe it's urine? :yikes:

Apparently it means penguin in deutsche. I wonder how the Latin Americans came up with that piece of slang?

I'm confused :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: PINGO???!?!!?!?!?*



Cruzer said:


> *Means "penis" in some Latin American countries. I wonder how they came up with that? Maybe it's urine? :yikes:
> 
> Apparently it means penguin in deutsche. I wonder how the Latin Americans came up with that piece of slang?
> 
> I'm confused :eeps: *


Pingo doesn't mean anything in german . but 'urine' , not impossible, I'd say


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

Why are there penguins all over the "PINGO" site? Are they using PINGO as a short-form or slang for Penguin?


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: PINGO???!?!!?!?!?*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Pingo doesn't mean anything in german . but 'urine' , not impossible, I'd say  *


LOL :lmao:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cruzer said:


> *Why are there penguins all over the "PINGO" site? Are they using PINGO as a short-form or slang for Penguin? *


maybe :dunno:. I don't think that there's a slang for Penguin in german. Maybe the marketing dept. shortened it that way for an easier brand recognition.


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

OK...thanks...back to the original topic.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> maybe :dunno:. I don't think that there's a slang for Penguin in german. Maybe the marketing dept. shortened it that way for an easier brand recognition. *


I thought I have seen a claymation clip show called Pingo that's on a regular 1/2 hour kids program. It's about this little kid penguin, his mother and his antics. It's usually on Saturday mornings and I usually laugh my ass off b/c I can't understand anthing the little b*stard says. At first I thought this was the way everyone talked, but now I think it must have been in another language. I think its on PBS or something . . .:dunno:

Edit: I think the penguin tastes like beer too.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

My all-time-best claymation


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *My all-time-best claymation  *


I think I have actually seen that show. :lmao:

Btw, what were we talking about originally . . . hmmmmm


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ackster said:


> *I think I have actually seen that show. :lmao: *


Wallace and Gromit :angel:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

They look like the characters from "Chicken Run".


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ackster said:


> *They look like the characters from "Chicken Run".*


Same company made the animations.

Aardman


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I thought so. . .

How about that washer fluid topic . . . oh yeah that's what we were talking about . . .

I like washer fluid . . . makes everything clear . . . clear good . . . beer good 

I need to get back to work, I'm losing it.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *So this would be the clear stuff, no?
> 
> Can they ship it to US?
> 
> Can you put 6 bottles in your suitcase:lmao: *


I want Alex to actually show up and drive our beautiful back roads. I would not want Alex to end up in San Pedro with INS thinking he is a terrorist of some sort :lmao:


----------

